# Anyone near south Central PA



## skip (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm looking for someone to help me learn, you teach or help me learn this Canon T2. Looking and willing to travel 2 hours at most. Usually weekends but if you have a complete work day I do have some vacation I can use. Anyone from PA, Maryland, Virginia, and West Virginia willing to help. Also interested in photoshop also.


----------



## skip (Oct 18, 2010)

Man this surprised me.


----------



## Greasy (Oct 20, 2010)

If I knew anything myself, I would offer to help. But I don't, so I won't.


----------



## mishele (Oct 21, 2010)

Greasy said:


> If I knew anything myself, I would offer to help. But I don't, so I won't.


What he said....lol


----------

